# Get a Photorealistic facemask of your face



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Very interesting!
.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow .. that is SUPER ! 
Now , the only problem I see with these , is ...

1) is , if your face is THAT ugly that you would replicate it for a Halloween mask - LOL 
2) How would you know if its the REAL you ? ( LOL )
3) Would you be cheating on your wife , if you had marital affairs with her , wilst wearing your own mask ? ( LOL )
4) if you put your mask on , and after wearing it for a little while .. would you get the urge to blurt out loud " SMOKIN >>>>>> "


----------

